# WHERE ARE THE YOUNG PEOPLE?



## Poison_Us (Jan 8, 2012)

For those who just joined our club, you may have read this article by one of our members in the latest newsletter.  It's fairly relevant to the hot discussions that are going on now about secrets, money and such.  I have refrained from being engaged in them as I would rather hear everyone's points of view....I couldn't add anything that hasn't already been said.
 But with that, I have decided to copy the words of John (no bible verse here) for all to consider....but it's something we have all faced in our bottle collecting history...even us of just collectors of almost 5 years (how time flies).  I'm not posting this to take sides, or point fingers...everyone has a part in this hobby, digger, collector and dealer alike...and I respect you all....as if it wasnt for all parties, we wouldn't have most of our collection.  And now, a few words from John (sorry in advance for any type-Os).

Where are the young people?

          An often asked question, at bottle shows, is where are the young people?

          I would like to offer my thoughts on that question.  First, bottles in any category are expensive!  Most collectors want the better bottles, so supply and demand forces up the price.  Most young people, starting to raise families, paying a mortgage, etc., just canâ€™t compete.

          I know this statement will get a negative response but here goes.  I believe that many of our present collectors and their greed is our biggest problem.  Today we constantly look at price guides and/or ebay to see what a bottle is â€œworthâ€ and that is the selling price we want regardless of what we paid to purchase the bottle.

           Many have changed from being a collector to being a dealer.  Many have lost their enthusiasm for sharing and promoting our hobby to using their knowledge and connections for a source of revenue generation.

           When I first started collecting, many years ago, most of the old time collectors were more interested in promoting and encouraging new collectors then they were in the almighty dollar.  If they got a deal on a bottle, they shared their good fortune, and you got a good deal.

            Our present day hobby is fast becoming who has the most money, not in the true beauty and enjoyment of the bottle itself, nor is the history of the bottle.   Many now hardly take time to enjoy their latest purchase before itâ€™s on a shelf and they are off looking for another conquest.

             My conclusion, for what itâ€™s worth, if we truly want an answer to why young people are not participating, look in the mirror!

              If you want to help change this, then maybe we need to get back to promoting our hobby and give the starting collectors a break.  Watch their faces light up, and share their enthusiasm.  Remember we had that â€œchild likeâ€ attitude when we first started.

               Fortunately, there are still a few collectors left who say, â€œI donâ€™t have very much invested in that bottle, so I can give you a breakâ€.  We need more of those types!

                Which type are you?


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Stephen, some good observations there....Since I joined here I have sent bottles to Peejrey, Waskey, Wheelah and Carobran and I'm putting together a package now for lil digger because I want to encourage them to collect, I know Wheel(Connor) is hooked and is now digging all the time and he is hooked up with a legend around here so the future here looks bright....Jim


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice post. 

 The answer to "where are all the young people?" is pretty simple; they're glued to the TV, internet, cell phones, and their precious video games. They're too caught-up with the hive-mind mentality to get out and do something independent and "weird". Alot of people nowadays are scared to go in the woods and get dirty, and parents shield their children from nature and dirt because they think they may get sick. The reason I almost never get sick is precisely because i tempered my immune system by getting dirty all the time! People nowadays think that if you cut a tree root the tree will die, or that they will burst into flames if they get too close to a fire. Environmental irrationality is supported by a lack of early, experiential education. It's a societal issue, not so much a problem with collectors. Society, and the people subject to it are changing and people are becoming more physically isolated from the world around them, no longer needing to engage with the reality beyond one's desk or computer in order to feel satisfied. Also, a proficiency in or love of history is not what western society demands of the youth; rather it's about focusing on maths and the sciences, or socially, a proficiency in vapid pop-culture and similar fluff.


----------



## slag pile digger (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd like to share a story...My wife myself & our daughter were at a party & the host's mother took the children down to the lake swimming, when they got to the lake, the water was filled with what the mother said were "tadpoles" & the children wouldn't go in the water, that is when my 5 yr old girl walked in the water and scooped up the' tadpoles" & said "They are baby catfish, they wont hurt you!" & began swimming, followed by the other kids, some of which were much older. She doesn't come digging or exploring with me like she did when she was younger,but she isn't afraid to get her hands dirty.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 8, 2012)

When I was a young person, I could go exploring creeks, river banks, RR tracks, abandoned buildings and wooded lots and nobody would call the cops. I didn't have a gameboy or an iphone to keep me satisfied to stay indoors indefinitely, and I wasn't paranoid about getting dirty or otherwise uncomfortable. I also didn't get shuttled from one extra-curricular event to the next by a mother who had 911 on speed dial if I couldn't be tracked down by her network of affiliates in 3 minutes or less.. I was home in time for dinner, and the rest of the day was mine.. except for that pesky "school" nonsense.. 
 ...that's how I got into bottles.. not because someone sent me freebies to wet my whistle.. NOT that I discourage anyone from doing so, I am also guilty of my share of generosity, and I totally admit, it feels good to see the sparkle in the recipient's eyes, either in person or in writing.. but times themselves have changed, and all those places which were diggable in the 70's and 80's etc are disappearing, and so is the lifestyle associated with individual activities like bottle hunting. 
 There are exceptions to everything I just said, there are presently and will be some more youngins lucky enough to get into this hobby, but nobody should realistically imagine anything perpetual about digging old bottles.. eventually, there will be nowhere left to dig them.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice story SPD, sounds like you raised (are raising) a top-notch individual.



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> but times themselves have changed, and all those places which were diggable in the 70's and 80's etc are disappearing, and so is the lifestyle associated with individual activities like bottle hunting.
> There are exceptions to everything I just said, there are presently and will be some more youngins lucky enough to get into this hobby, but nobody should realistically imagine anything perpetual about digging old bottles.. eventually, there will be nowhere left to dig them.


 
 Well put, the societal/lifestyle changes are the largest threat to the hobby  I can see.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 8, 2012)

I very good statement Plum, So here is how I'll sum myself up..





> The answer to "where are all the young people?" is pretty simple; 1. they're glued to the TV, 2. internet, 3. cell phones, and their 4. precious video games. 5-6 They're too caught-up with the hive-mind mentality to get out and do something independent and "weird".


 
 1.TV-Kinda
 2.Internet-Kinda, but for good reasons..
 3.Cell Phones-Well, I really don't have anyone to call...Yes I do text a friend of mine, but not a lot...
 4.Video games-All my controllers are broke, and I don't spend a lot of money on games...(not a high priority)

 5-6
 I spend my time in the greenhouse working with plants, and hydroponics...
 I run a small farm, and love decorating it with all kinds of *antiques*..

 I have no one to dig with, so it's kinda hard, but will still try..



> 7. People nowadays think that if you cut a tree root the tree will die, or that they will burst into flames if they get too close to a fire. *8. *Environmental irrationality is supported by a lack of early, experiential education.


 
 1.That's why You don't cut em' down...[]

 2.Mathematically yes, but I still try

*<Also, a proficiency in or love of history is not what western society demands of the youth; rather it's about focusing on maths and the sciences, or socially, a proficiency in vapid pop-culture and similar fluff.
*
 <Don't even go there with me...[]


----------



## peejrey (Jan 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Hi Stephen, some good observations there....Since I joined here I have sent bottles to Peejrey, Waskey, Wheelah and Carobran and I'm putting together a package now for lil digger because I want to encourage them to collect, I know Wheel(Connor) is hooked and is now digging all the time and he is hooked up with a legend around here so the future here looks bright....Jim


 Very well put.
 A good man all around!


----------



## baltbottles (Jan 8, 2012)

Like Charlie I had a similar childhood. I spent my time exploring and finding interesting things and just being a kid if it was a nice day I was outside. I didn't spend my time sitting in front of a TV or video game. And I'm not that old at 31. I still enjoy taking a walk through the woods or a park or was just exploring abandoned houses in the city yesterday. As a kid I loved getting dirty and still get a kick out of it. I guess I never grew up.

 Take my younger brother for instance he is 22 and he grew up with a video game controller in his hand. and the TV going all the time. He didn't go outside and play much and to this day he still likes to spend his free time just playing video games and watching TV. I've taken him digging a couple times but in his own words its not for him. he doesn't like to get dirty and doesn't really like hard work.

 But I guess thats why I collect bottles and he doesn't.

 Chris


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> I spend my time in the greenhouse working with plants, and hydroponics...
> I run a small farm, and love decorating it with all kinds of *antiques*..


 

 Seriously?? You're the man Preston, I'm impressed! If you don't mind, I'd like to hear more about your green-thumb activities. Is it a family-farm on-site type commercial operation, or do you grow to sell at farmers markets, or for home use? Either way, that's a valuable skill-set to be nurturing. Pretty much makes my day to know that at least a _few_ modern youths still have their head screwed-on correctly. []


----------



## epackage (Jan 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> I'd like to share a story...My wife myself & our daughter were at a party & the host's mother took the children down to the lake swimming, when they got to the lake, the water was filled with what the mother said were "tadpoles" & the children wouldn't go in the water, that is when my 5 yr old girl walked in the water and scooped up the' tadpoles" & said "They are baby catfish, they wont hurt you!" & began swimming, followed by the other kids, some of which were much older. She doesn't come digging or exploring with me like she did when she was younger,but she isn't afraid to get her hands dirty.


 This story makes me smile....[]


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 8, 2012)

I think you are right about the changes in the way kids are raised and play.  There is just so much they can do inside now...not for the better in my humble opinion.  
 Folks looked at me funny sometimes when they found out we did not have a game system...My son just got one himself a couple years ago at age 19.  
 I did let him have a knife at around 8-9.  At 4 years old I gave him a saw and let him destroy the Christmas tree when we took it down.  He was also allowed to pee in the backyard as long as he did it in the corner...that made him the envy of the other little boys in the neighborhood.  They would actually ask if they could do it too...the dad usually were okay with it and the moms horrified.  One of my friends would not give her sons ( 10 and 11) permission to go play paintball with my son (11) because they might get bruises from the paintballs.  You could see the disappointment in their entire bodies.  By that age Josh had broken a couple bones and had stitches a few times.
 I zero in on the boys because I think the majority of bottle collectors are guys and why that would be is another topic.
 Being a mom I feel safe to say that moms can be one of the biggest problems for boys.  We sometimes don't understand that boys need to be boys.  They need to get dirty, do dangerous things in measure to their age, they need adventure, they need to be bad at times and be a hero sometimes, they need to discover and explore.  They need some outlet like a hobby.  They may stick with it or may not but they need the chance.  They don't get that sitting in front of the game box.  Sometimes we are afraid to say " no, go outside". Actually it takes more than that.  Go with them.  that is how I got started.  My folks encouraged my collecting at age 12.  
 Most of the folks I have met have gone the extra yard to help young collectors.  Many, if not most, of the new collectors will loose interest and drop along the wayside.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 8, 2012)

I am not going to write a long drawn out comment on this subject .If you look back in time on ABN you will find a thread I started called "Whats it worth" that didn't go well.[]

 I am into bottle digging for the history, the fun,the excitement* and the **commerardary* ,I could give 2 craps about money generated from bottles,that is why I HAVE A JOB. 
     But that's just me, I speak for no one else.

 As to the youth in this hobby,they are all around us you just have to look in the holes.[]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jan 8, 2012)

I, like so many others here, in my childhood my mother would tell us "Get out of the house, go play outside".  Now I do not know if this was so that she would have peace and quiet.........
 My folks even encouraged my hobby early on, my mom suggested some spots to look for bottles (the woods, the creek down the street), and my dad one day took me all the way out to Wading River to a bottle shop!  He even brought me one time to a bottle show in Amityville, which just happened to be a few blocks from his parents (my grandparents).
 Early in the hobby, I had the very good fortune to meet Art Kottman, an insulator collector from Blue Point who would pick me up and take me to bottle club meetings, he would never take even gas money (I was too young to drive at the time).
 I also early on had the good fortune to be friends with Don and Jean Garrison, and Jean (what a sweetheart she was) convinced me to become not just a member of the FOHBC, but to take the plunge and become a Life Member (I did and still am).
 Another local fellow, Don Weinhardt, showed me the ways of researching and local bottle collecting and when he move to Massachusetts I purchased some of his vast local collection (still have it) and have added to it.
 I also have had the immense pleasure and good fortune to have both meet and count as friends some of the best and most advanced collectors in the hobby, John Feldmann (bitters bottles) and Donald Matties (local stoneware and redware), Tommy Kaler (stoneware) and Bill Hyland (digging in Brooklyn).
 I now have 40 years in the bottle hobby, and I do my honest best to befriend and encourage any and all new collectors and those with an interest in bottles.
 I do not fret too much about the hobby future, as there is a great deal of interest in local bottles, by people in the community, while not really collectors like ourselves, they will very willingly snap up locals and they desire to learn about them.
 The most important thing we can do is to help and encourage others in this wonderful hobby.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Nice post.
> 
> The answer to "where are all the young people?" is pretty simple; they're glued to the TV, internet, cell phones, and their precious video games. They're too caught-up with the hive-mind mentality to get out and do something independent and "weird". Alot of people nowadays are scared to go in the woods and get dirty, and parents shield their children from nature and dirt because they think they may get sick. The reason I almost never get sick is precisely because i tempered my immune system by getting dirty all the time! People nowadays think that if you cut a tree root the tree will die, or that they will burst into flames if they get too close to a fire. Environmental irrationality is supported by a lack of early, experiential education. It's a societal issue, not so much a problem with collectors. Society, and the people subject to it are changing and people are becoming more physically isolated from the world around them, no longer needing to engage with the reality beyond one's desk or computer in order to feel satisfied. Also, a proficiency in or love of history is not what western society demands of the youth; rather it's about focusing on maths and the sciences, or socially, a proficiency in vapid pop-culture and similar fluff.


 
 I think Plumbata hit it on the head here. I was exactly as he described before I got into bottles specifically. As a little kid (probably around 7-10 years or something), I used to play outside all the time. I would always look under rocks to find bugs, which I knew all the names of. It was like a little safari out there in my backyard. That obviously necessitated getting dirty, so I have had no problem with dirtiness! But then around 7th grade I got an Xbox. I'm not going to make the machine out to be some kind of monster, but I must say I was addicted. It's the general disattachment that it provides which I think characterizes our society as a whole. We are taught not to think, and that our unthinking majority's way of life should be the ideal life. However, if you just think, you realize how shallow and voyeur-ish society is. Don't get me wrong, it's always been this way. There's always been visionaries who refuse to obey these norms though. 

 I'm not making bottle collectors out to be noble defenders of free will or anything like that, but people who fully engage themselves and their minds in an intense hobby like bottle collecting definitely _do_ deserve praise. The constant activity and effort, plus a certain level of aptitude, that is required to be a bottle digger will continue to turn away most people. The effortless stimulation provided by mass media and collectivist technology will draw in the majority of people in, and never let them free to pursue the limits of their own potential. The few of us with functioning minds, of which most bottle collectors are undoubtedly representative, will continue to watch from the outside as society, in my opinion, degenerates. It's my hope that we can draw people out of their numb existence, as I was, and into a mentally engrossing hobby like bottle collecting. Unfortunately, I believe that will become harder and harder, as all the good dig sites are used up.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 8, 2012)

Face it, some people just are not into it..................not all people like the same things.

 Let us not forget how we try to keep the hobby a secret, I refer to the possible  TV bottle digging show that stuck fear into the hearts of so many.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-376600/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm

 Which for some reason is still at the 'TOP'  and has not had a post made on it in two months..............that Charlie is really on top of it.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 8, 2012)

Are you saying I am neglecting my duties? I oughta had cut it loose by now? 

 Just for this, I'm leaving it stuck up top for 2 more months, punk..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Are you saying I am neglecting my duties? I oughta had cut it loose by now?
> 
> Just for this, I'm leaving it stuck up top for 2 more months, punk..


 []   Hey Cyb Ya know Andy wouldnt let ya have any bullets for ya piece, for fear of ya shootin yaself right!!!!!


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> Are you saying I am neglecting my duties? I oughta had cut it loose by now?
> 
> Just for this, I'm leaving it stuck up top for 2 more months, punk..


 
  Punk? Come on Charlie you can't be more original than that?

  What ya gonna do, ban me?

 Wait I forgot it's 'Never Had an Original Thought Charlie, I Need A Life' eg. 'Lobeys Brick'-----'Secret Santa' Lobeys idea I'll remind ya of, and that calander that someone else thought of. 


 As far as leaving it up.....hell I don't care. I know it's not your site, your just 'a mop and bucket boy'

 Now if I can just remember what I said when you went begging to Roger to be a mod...............now that's a punk.

 If ya feel the need to drop out again...........please feel free[][][][]


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger


 UH-OH.........TIME TO DUCK AND COVER.[][8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gun fight at high noon,bring the popcorn

 I think he was kidding when he called you" punk" Barney  always called people punk,don't you remember the show? I sure do.


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Poison_Us
> 
> For those who just joined our club, you may have read this article by one of our members in the latest newsletter.  It's fairly relevant to the hot discussions that are going on now about secrets, money and such.  I have refrained from being engaged in them as I would rather hear everyone's points of view....I couldn't add anything that hasn't already been said.
> But with that, I have decided to copy the words of John (no bible verse here) for all to consider....but it's something we have all faced in our bottle collecting history...even us of just collectors of almost 5 years (how time flies).  I'm not posting this to take sides, or point fingers...everyone has a part in this hobby, digger, collector and dealer alike...and I respect you all....as if it wasnt for all parties, we wouldn't have most of our collection.  And now, a few words from John (sorry in advance for any type-Os).
> ...


 I dont mind getting dirty,ill admit im not a fan being covered in mud though.I havent done any true digging as i havent found a place to dig,though i do enjoy walking creeks and the like,I dont find bottles very often but i like seeing the sights.I also hunt and fish(though bottles have kept me outta the woods alot this year[])There are few things more enjoyable than walking through the Mississippi woods early in the morning(unless its 20 degrees)Hey Peej,ya think you could come down here come Spring with that green thumb?Ya see,Ive got a brownish yellow green thumb,you know,the color of wilting ,dying plants?[8|]


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ill bring the popcorn[]...............if you dig the hole(s)[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "Hole" there will be only one standing.

 --------------->  http://youtu.be/mNc4TBOBaw0  []


----------



## towhead (Jan 9, 2012)

Knock it off you guys!


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2012)

And all this time I thought we were the young people.... Now I think I need a nap.


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> And all this time I thought we were the young people.... Now I think I need a nap.


 
 Touche!  If anything, we need more adults or people behaving like adults here.  And that's my two cents, take it or leave it.


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> And that's my two cents, take it or leave it.


 
 Well, I've never been one to pass-up free money... []


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 9, 2012)

[]


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 9, 2012)

I spend most of my time outdoors sniffing for adventure! I dont spend much time on tv and One of the only reasons I go on the internet daily is to post on bottle forums. I like to decorate with bottles that i dig up in the woods, find on the beach, and ones I buy. I'm hooked on bottle digging for life!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

> Punk? Come on Charlie you can't be more original than that?
> 
> What ya gonna do, ban me?
> 
> ...


 
 Now that's an amusing list of accusations, Mr Pat! I think the 'mop and bucket boy' thing describes my position here fairly accurately.. []


----------



## peejrey (Jan 9, 2012)

I mean really people?[8|]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 []  At least the old Forum is a bit entertaining now and then...........


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

Well at least it's not me getting trashed.. [&:]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 9, 2012)

CHARLIE! Your PM box is full.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh great NOW you tell me..


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was gonna tell you in a PM, but... [&:]


----------



## div2roty (Jan 9, 2012)

I tried to send Charlie a PM telling him how great I think he is doing as a mod, but his box was full.  Now that moment has passed, too bad.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 9, 2012)

I beat ya to it... []


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

OK I made room for nice PM's..


----------



## peejrey (Jan 9, 2012)

I thing you do a great job!
 Why tell you anyway, when you already know that.....[]
 Keep going man!


----------



## div2roty (Jan 9, 2012)

> OK I made room for nice PM's..


 
 Does that mean I have to send one now?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't do anything you wouldn't do on you own volition, Div.. or any of y'all.. [&:]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> Knock it off you guys!


 
 hes spitin mad[]


----------



## div2roty (Jan 9, 2012)

Charlie, you are the best mop and bucket boy this forum has.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 9, 2012)

You're not yourself Chuck.....
 What's up man?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Here Here!!!


----------



## carobran (Jan 9, 2012)

[/quote]



 [/quote] He tried to tell his mother he didnt like the pink outfit..........._but she wouldnt listen.[8|]_


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2012)

> I thing you do a great job!


 
 I take a short hiatus and come back to find Charlie is a moderator!!!!!

 I feel like I am in a cheap SIFI movie...[]


 Way to go Charlie. That means I can goof up a lot before folks start taking shots at me.[:-]


----------



## capsoda (Jan 9, 2012)

Ooh, ooh , Hey Rick!!!! That means we can fill Charlie's PM bx up with whiney little petty complains every day!!!!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 9, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Ooh, ooh , Hey Rick!!!! That means we can fill Charlie's PM bx up with whiney little petty complains every day!!!!![sm=lol.gif]


 
 When you get that high on the ladder,its part of the job.
       But never stand on the top step,its dangerous ![8D]


----------



## dawn1979 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey! I'm 32, but I've been collecting since I was old enough to go outside by myself. I have never sold or bought a bottle, I truly enjoy the process and rewards of "huntin bottles". My oldest son is six, and he's started his own collection. It's a nice hobby for us as a family. We live in GA so there's millions of places to look, as you know. Old barns or the river bed or the kaolin mines. My husband found a shark's tooth and a seashell fossil there once, which is super cool cause we're almost 3 hours from the coast. I would appreciate any helpful info or tips you have. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W


 
 Jesus Rick, you're nuttier than a pecan! []

 Dunno why, but that picture cracks me up. You're somethin' else dude. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 12, 2012)

LOL "Nuttier then a Pecan" I like that  an al ogy.  

 Hey it was a spur of the moment thing,found the basket of fruit by the river<snap>[]

 put -->  an al ogy <--- togather and try and post it. It must be a bad word[]


----------



## ncbred (Jan 13, 2012)

The bottle world....even at 34 years old I can be considered young.  []


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm 40. Not sure if that's considered young or not.  I started digging a cpl years ago when I was at wife's family farm when I was MD'ing and found a dump.  I was with my 11 year old nephews. We spent 2-3hrs digging in there getting dirty. My daughter is my digging partner. While everyone else is doing stuff in the woods or in town, she asks if we can stay behind and go dig for a couple of hours. And she has a great eye for spotting things parely peeking out of the dirt.  

 I


----------



## Aumie (Jan 30, 2012)

I am a younger person,  I am only 23 - I've been collecting bottles since I was 15 - give or take. While girls my age were going to the mall to get those "totally cool" jeans, I was at flea markets and yard sales with my parents. 

  My collection started out as 8 or 9 bottles that sat on my dresser and has bloomed into a modest 60-70 glass collection with it's own hutch for a display.  I don't imagine I have anything in my collection that exceeds a value of 30 dollars. Heck, I won't even buy a bottle over 10 dollars unless I know a lot about it or if I have fallen in love with it - I really can't afford the hobby otherwise. But I'm really not in it for their value, - do I love to find out a bottle I paid a dollar for is worth 10, of course I do! But I'm far more in it for their beauty, their story, and for the fact that I'm touching something that was a part of another person's existence.  I've dug only once but I'm interested in getting out there at least another time or two when it's warm again. I also I recently became a member of the Fork's of the Delaware Bottle Club - which not to my surprise was mostly full of men that are my grandfather's age but those are the type of people I want to learn from. 

 Us younger people are out there, are we few and far between? Maybe, but we're here.


----------



## carobran (Jan 30, 2012)

Definitely few and far between,especially down here in Mississippi.I saw very few young people at the Jackson show.Most dealers and buyers were at least in their 30s-40s and the majority were 50 or older.[8|]


----------

